
Unconventional Wisdom: Quitting is good for you - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/unconventional
======
juwo
I dont want to hear advice from people who are successful only at writing and
selling books that tell you how to be successful. including Dale Carnegie,
Steven Covey etc.

I would rather hear it from those who have done - Marc Andreesen and others.

------
davidw
That 'Dip' book looks like a perfect target for Squeezed Books in that it
looks a bit fluffy. Still though, the concept is worthwhile.

